# wing wont lay flat??



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

Daisy is going through her first molt and I noticed one wing is not laying flat on her back like it has. She uses the wing when she tries to fly (clipped wings) and is eating. could it just be from molting?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's a pretty drastic clip, is it possible that one of the clipped ends of the flight feathers is poking her and making her uncomfortable and she is therefore holding her wing up? It's not likely that molting has anything to do with the way she is holding her wing, unless she has some irritation somewhere, have you seen any wing feathers drop out? Did you just notice this since the perch falling incident or was it that way before? If she was on the perch when it fell or she had a night fright she may have injured it.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

If you do suspect an injury, the best thing you can do is take your bird in to be checked out by an avian vet. Best of luck with Daisy!


----------



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

It was not like this yesterday, And her wings were clipped this morning by her breeder, afterwards is when it started. i have found feathers around, even her long tail feathers, but none from her actual wing I dont think.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I can't believe it was a reputable breeder that clipped Daisy's wings in that fashion! 
Daisy's wings should never have been clipped that short and why were they clipped to begin with?
Obviously that individual has no knowledge of what they were doing. 
I pray Daisy doesn't suffer any nerve damage from that horrible job.

Seeing those pictures is extremely distressing. *


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 12, 2019)

That is the worst chop job I've ever seen. Please don't take her back to the breeder again if you want her clipped, find a competent person to do it.

Hopefully she doesn't have any damage to her wings and that she molts out the clip quickly.


----------



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you. I will not be taking her back. I felt they were too short as well. Will the feathers grow back? if so, how long? shes using her her wings and stuff, shes eating and does not appear to be in pain.


----------



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

I added another picture. She uses it when trying to fly so Its not broken. any other ideas?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It will take quite a while for all those feathers to molt out and be replaced, count on 6+ months. As they are replaced she will regain the ability to fly, they do not all have to be in before she can fly. If the wing issue does not resolve on its own, as has been said in a previous post, I would have her examined by an avian vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It may take up to a year for the new flight feathers to come in. 
Budgies generally have their big molts in the Spring and Fall. 
It's very doubtful that all the flight feathers will come in with just one molt - especially as short as they've been cut. 

I would not recommend having your budgie's wings clipped at all in the future. Fully flighted birds are much healthier and happier!*


----------



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you, I will not be having them clipped again. The wing still is not laying flat, But she is back to her spunky self today, and has eaten more today than since Ive had her. she even stole a spinach leaf off my plate :001_tongue:

I have another cage that is not as tall as the one shes in now, and is longer in length for more floor space. should I swap cages until her feathers are back to normal? that way if she falls its not from very high up?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It depends on how well she is getting around the cage she is in currently. If she is climbing from place to place easily then it isn't necessary for you to move her into the other cage.

If the wing continues to be held at a strange angle, then taking Daisy in to Avian Vet to be examined is your best option.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

Her wing is back to normal today! I found a twisted feather in her cage, I suspect that is the culprit.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear her wing is laying properly now! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's great news, glad to know that there was no damage to her wing.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I am so happy to read your sweet girls wing is sitting normally again. I would definitely contact this ‘breeder’ that clipped her and tell them what a terrible job was done. They have no idea what they’re doing and hopefully telling them (nicely) about your experience will stop them from ever trying to clip another poor bird again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

I told the breeder I found a wonderful online community, with individuals who are always willing to assist in any situation, and gave them the website name!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


nickhall08 said:



I told the breeder I found a wonderful online community, with individuals who are always willing to assist in any situation, and gave them the website name!

Click to expand...

That's great. :thumbup:

Hopefully the breeder will decide to join the forum to learn more about best practices in the care of budgies for their optimum heath and well being.*


----------

